
Chinese 'Web addicts' get boot camp, therapy - abennett
http://www.itworld.com/internet/70777/chinese-web-addicts-get-boot-camp-therapy
======
onreact-com
"antisocial" in China probably means they visited the wrong websites, those
the dictatorship does not approve of. Especially Chinese "students" tend to
thought crime.

